# Almost gave up...



## Pinsprings (Oct 7, 2007)

Finally the search is over, found this site through BackYardChickens.com. However, I did find that I enjoy that forum as well, I had lurked there for years but had never joined.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh cool, glad you found us.

seems like a few members found us through that forum


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Chaty (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to see you made it here ...I am on BYC also remember me??? I told everyone there that is they were GW junkies to come here...lol...guess you will have more Stacey...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## raznboersnkids (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok Chaty wheres my smiley on a horse, lmbo!!


----------



## nina.doria (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, that's a great little smiley!! Love it.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

thats how i found yall though backyardchickens and glad i did


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Chaty said:


> Glad to see you made it here ...I am on BYC also remember me??? I told everyone there that is they were GW junkies to come here...lol...guess you will have more Stacey...


I joined there because there seemed to be some complaints with how long it took to be approved.

I wanted to let people know the reason.

And so you all know - the reason is so because I work and can't access a computer all the time.

So sorry to anyone who had to wait longer then a couple hours to be aproved.


----------

